# Is it normal for.....



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering is it normal for my Balloon mollies to every now and then scratch on the air stone? or the glass, ?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

MAYBE!
SOMETIMES THEY HAVE ICH, SOMETIMES THEY AREN'T FEELING WELL ( STOMACH TOO FULL) AND SOMETIMES IT IS BECAUSE THEY ARE ANNOYED WITH ANOTHER FISH. yOU WILL HAVE TO MONITOR THEM . iF IT JUST OCCURS OCCASIONALLY MAYBE THEY ARE ITCHY. iF THEY DEVELOP WHITE SPOTS THEN YOU HAVE A PROBLEM.
mOUSE


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

could u not type in all caps, mouse?

Courtney, sometimes my fish will do that to. occasionally its normal, but if it's happening alot and the fish starts to develop white spots (they almost look like someone sprinkled salt on your fish) then it's ich (ick) which is a fungis/parasite.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like they could be getting ich. I've found my mollys did that too though so it could be a molly thing. :fish:


----------

